

Heaven's Gate website, untouched since 1997 - MykalM
http://heavensgate.com/

======
Mithrandir
PGP key is from 1996:

<http://heavensgate.com/misc/secure.htm>

Also see the site from '96:
[http://web.archive.org/web/19961222130009/http://www.heavens...](http://web.archive.org/web/19961222130009/http://www.heavensgate.com/)

More info on the owners of the site:

[https://secure.wikimedia.org/wikipedia/en/wiki/Heaven%27s_Ga...](https://secure.wikimedia.org/wikipedia/en/wiki/Heaven%27s_Gate_%28religious_group%29)
(the original owners)

<http://www.abovetopsecret.com/forum/thread113809/pg1>

<http://www.apologeticsindex.org/t00.html#telah>

<http://www.factnet.org/cults/heavens_gate/property.htm>

------
dschobel
Found this gem referenced on the Heaven's Gate wikipedia page:
<http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Alien_abduction_insurance>

------
joeyh
Except it's been touched repeatedly, and all changes revolve around selling
various editions of what's surely a very interesting book..

------
electromagnetic
And to think these people knew the exact date they would die, and they didn't
bother to get their affects in order.

------
ddemchuk
who is paying for the hosting on this thing I wonder?

~~~
Mithrandir
<http://www.abovetopsecret.com/forum/thread113809/pg1>

More info in my previous post.

